# Debian VPN Server mit PPTP Fehler



## nfsmw15 (22. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade einen VPN Server auf meinem Linux Debian VServer zu installieren.

Habe jetzt mit 


```
apt-get install pptpd
```

den Server installiert.

Danach habe ich die Dateien


```
/etc/pptpd.conf
```

und 


```
/etc/ppp/pptpd-options
```

angepasst.

Dann habe ich noch in der Datei


```
/etc/ppp/chap-secrets
```

einen Benutzer angelegt.
Dann noch der PPTP Server mit


```
/etc/init.d/pptpd restart
```

neugestartet.

Jetzt wollte ich mit meinem Windows XP Pro auf diesen Server zugreifen.
Aber es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:


```
Fehler 619: Ein unbekannter Fehler ist aufgetreten
```
 
Ich habe dann mal im nachgeschaut:

```
/var/log/daemon.log
```


```
Mar 22 23:37:42 www pptpd[2004]: MGR: Manager process started
Mar 22 23:37:42 www pptpd[2004]: MGR: Maximum of 6 connections available
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: CTRL: Client **.***.***.*** control connection started
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: CTRL: Starting call (launching pppd, opening GRE)
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: GRE: socket() failed
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: GRE: read(fd=6,buffer=8058640,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd, check option syntax and pppd logs
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: CTRL: PTY read or GRE write failed (pty,gre)=(6,-1)
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: CTRL: Reaping child PPP[3140]
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: CTRL: Client **.***.***.*** control connection finished
```

Kann mir jemand helfen?

/etc/pptpd.conf:


```
###############################################################################
# $Id: pptpd.conf 4255 2004-10-03 18:44:00Z rene $
#
# Sample Poptop configuration file /etc/pptpd.conf
#
# Changes are effective when pptpd is restarted.
###############################################################################

# TAG: ppp
#	Path to the pppd program, default '/usr/sbin/pppd' on Linux
#
#ppp /usr/sbin/pppd

# TAG: option
#	Specifies the location of the PPP options file.
#	By default PPP looks in '/etc/ppp/options'
#
option /etc/ppp/pptpd-options

# TAG: debug
#	Turns on (more) debugging to syslog
#
#debug

# TAG: stimeout
#	Specifies timeout (in seconds) on starting ctrl connection
#
# stimeout 10

# TAG: noipparam
#       Suppress the passing of the client's IP address to PPP, which is
#       done by default otherwise.
#
#noipparam

# TAG: logwtmp
#	Use wtmp(5) to record client connections and disconnections.
#
logwtmp

# TAG: bcrelay <if>
#	Turns on broadcast relay to clients from interface <if>
#
#bcrelay eth1

# TAG: localip
# TAG: remoteip
#	Specifies the local and remote IP address ranges.
#
#       Any addresses work as long as the local machine takes care of the
#       routing.  But if you want to use MS-Windows networking, you should
#       use IP addresses out of the LAN address space and use the proxyarp
#       option in the pppd options file, or run bcrelay.
#
#	You can specify single IP addresses seperated by commas or you can
#	specify ranges, or both. For example:
#
#		192.168.0.234,192.168.0.245-249,192.168.0.254
#
#	IMPORTANT RESTRICTIONS:
#
#	1. No spaces are permitted between commas or within addresses.
#
#	2. If you give more IP addresses than MAX_CONNECTIONS, it will
#	   start at the beginning of the list and go until it gets 
#	   MAX_CONNECTIONS IPs. Others will be ignored.
#
#	3. No shortcuts in ranges! ie. 234-8 does not mean 234 to 238,
#	   you must type 234-238 if you mean this.
#
#	4. If you give a single localIP, that's ok - all local IPs will
#	   be set to the given one. You MUST still give at least one remote
#	   IP for each simultaneous client.
#
# (Recommended)
localip 192.168.0.1
remoteip 192.168.0.234-238,192.168.0.245
# or
#localip 192.168.0.234-238,192.168.0.245
#remoteip 192.168.1.234-238,192.168.1.245
```

/etc/ppp/chap-secrets:


```
###############################################################################
# $Id: pptpd-options 4643 2006-11-06 18:42:43Z rene $
#
# Sample Poptop PPP options file /etc/ppp/pptpd-options
# Options used by PPP when a connection arrives from a client.
# This file is pointed to by /etc/pptpd.conf option keyword.
# Changes are effective on the next connection.  See "man pppd".
#
# You are expected to change this file to suit your system.  As
# packaged, it requires PPP 2.4.2 and the kernel MPPE module.
###############################################################################


# Authentication

# Name of the local system for authentication purposes 
# (must match the second field in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets entries)
name pptpd

# Optional: domain name to use for authentication
# domain mydomain.net

# Strip the domain prefix from the username before authentication.
# (applies if you use pppd with chapms-strip-domain patch)
#chapms-strip-domain


# Encryption
# Debian: on systems with a kernel built with the package
# kernel-patch-mppe >= 2.4.2 and using ppp >= 2.4.2, ...
# {{{
refuse-pap
refuse-chap
refuse-mschap
# Require the peer to authenticate itself using MS-CHAPv2 [Microsoft
# Challenge Handshake Authentication Protocol, Version 2] authentication.
require-mschap-v2
# Require MPPE 128-bit encryption
# (note that MPPE requires the use of MSCHAP-V2 during authentication)
require-mppe-128
# }}}




# Network and Routing

# If pppd is acting as a server for Microsoft Windows clients, this
# option allows pppd to supply one or two DNS (Domain Name Server)
# addresses to the clients.  The first instance of this option
# specifies the primary DNS address; the second instance (if given)
# specifies the secondary DNS address.
# Attention! This information may not be taken into account by a Windows
# client. See KB311218 in Microsoft's knowledge base for more information.
#ms-dns 10.0.0.1
#ms-dns 192.168.1.1
ms-dns 192.168.0.1
# If pppd is acting as a server for Microsoft Windows or "Samba"
# clients, this option allows pppd to supply one or two WINS (Windows
# Internet Name Services) server addresses to the clients.  The first
# instance of this option specifies the primary WINS address; the
# second instance (if given) specifies the secondary WINS address.
#ms-wins 10.0.0.3
#ms-wins 192.168.1.1

# Add an entry to this system's ARP [Address Resolution Protocol]
# table with the IP address of the peer and the Ethernet address of this
# system.  This will have the effect of making the peer appear to other
# systems to be on the local ethernet.
# (you do not need this if your PPTP server is responsible for routing
# packets to the clients -- James Cameron)
proxyarp

# Debian: do not replace the default route
nodefaultroute


# Logging

# Enable connection debugging facilities.
# (see your syslog configuration for where pppd sends to)
#debug

# Print out all the option values which have been set.
# (often requested by mailing list to verify options)
#dump


# Miscellaneous

# Create a UUCP-style lock file for the pseudo-tty to ensure exclusive
# access.
lock

# Disable BSD-Compress compression
nobsdcomp
```

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## nfsmw15 (25. März 2010)

Kann keiner helfen oder weiß keiner was das zu bedeuten hat.
Also das:

```
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: GRE: socket() failed
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: GRE: read(fd=6,buffer=8058640,len=8196) from PTY failed: status = -1 error = Input/output error, usually caused by unexpected termination of pppd, check option syntax and pppd logs
Mar 22 23:37:56 www pptpd[3139]: CTRL: PTY read or GRE write failed (pty,gre)=(6,-1)
```

Weiß nur das GRE ein Protokoll für VPN ist. Aber der Server ist ja nicht bei mir zuhause hinter einem Router es ist ja ein VServer da müsste ja dieses Protokoll freigegebn sein oder etwa nicht?


----------



## vpntester (23. Mai 2010)

Schade das hier keine Antwort kommt.
Bei dem Fehler kann wohl kiner helfen


----------



## martinkoell (15. November 2010)

Schalt auf dem XP Client die Sicherheitsprotokolle ein. Standardmäßig sind die aus. Dann gehts.


----------

